# BMW iPod Kit - background noise



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

I've just had the official BMW/Apple kit installed in my UK spec 2003MY 330Ci cabriolet - it is working but there are a couple of problems I wondered if any else had experienced.

1. There is a strange background noise some/most of the time - particularly noticeable on quiet pieces of music and track lead-in. It reminds me of a worn vinyl record if anyone remembers those!

2. I can't seem to select "CD 6" ie play all the iPod contents - the BMW1-5 playlists are fine but as far as I can tell from the instructions I don't need a special playlist for the 6th which currently just says "No Disc".

I have standard Business cassette radio, CD Changer has been disconnected from the radio but but not yet removed from the boot/trunk. I have no Sat Nav nor built-in phone.

Any clues / similar experiences?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*One problem fixed*

The reason for problem with "CD 6" was that the head unit obviously still "knew" the CD changer was there and there was no CD in slot 6. Remove the CD changer and no problem!
There must be some other wiring to the head unit I guess.

No just that noise problem to solve


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi

Did you have your ipod kit supplied by a UK dealership? I have tried to have one fitted & they tell me that they are not available here in the UK yet... I don't believe this I must say - instead they managed to fit an Aux input that doesnt work with my 2002 325.

If you did have it done here, could you tell me where?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Interference clues*



[email protected] said:


> I've just had the official BMW/Apple kit installed in my UK spec 2003MY 330Ci cabriolet - it is working but there are a couple of problems I wondered if any else had experienced.
> 
> 1. There is a strange background noise some/most of the time - particularly noticeable on quiet pieces of music and track lead-in. It reminds me of a worn vinyl record if anyone remembers those!
> 
> ...


Further experimentation shows that the interference is not there while the iPod disk is active - if you skip forward a few tracks the buffer needs to be refilled and the disk starts - therefore no interference for a few seconds. Furthermore if the iPod backlight is put to "Always" the interference is reduced to a virtually acceptable level (especialy in a convertible!). Thus it seems the problem is related to the power load on the iPod kit - does anyone know why that would affect the level of interfernce?


----------



## ewolf (Dec 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I've just had the official BMW/Apple kit installed in my UK spec 2003MY 330Ci cabriolet - it is working but there are a couple of problems I wondered if any else had experienced.
> 
> 1. There is a strange background noise some/most of the time - particularly noticeable on quiet pieces of music and track lead-in. It reminds me of a worn vinyl record if anyone remembers those!
> 
> ...


I installed the Kit myself yesterday evenening in my 320d,

1. I have the same problem, background noice, it it not normal static noice, it is a digital white noice you hear, that changes in frequency, when you press a button on the steering wheel. I know i haven't installed the unit in the place BWM recommends in their manual (i have it right behind the Airco unit, and they advice to install it lower and vertical)
next week I will try to change the possition, maybe it is picking up noice from the cpu in the airco)

2. This is normal, there are only 5 playlists available (BMW1 - BMW5), button 6 selects the entire IPod contents.

As soon as i find something about the noice, i will post it here

Erik


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*iPodyourBMW in the UK*



[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you have your ipod kit supplied by a UK dealership? I have tried to have one fitted & they tell me that they are not available here in the UK yet... I don't believe this I must say - instead they managed to fit an Aux input that doesnt work with my 2002 325.
> 
> ...


Dan, I bought the kit in the USA via eBay as it isn't available in the UK. I had a local car radio shop fit it (£50 at Sound City in Haywards Heath, Sussex). Fairly straightforward job except the lack of a "pin removal tool" (BMW
specific).
I still have the background noise although it is much better with the iPod backlight on permanently - it seems to be related to power load on the iPod?) so now it is tolerable - especially in a convertible and much better than the FM transmitter or Cassette options.

Here is the guy I bought from ..... http://stores.ebay.com/eluka-com_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm

My car is early 2003 330 convertible - you need to check exact model applicability.

John Downe


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

ewolf said:


> I installed the Kit myself yesterday evenening in my 320d,
> 
> 1. I have the same problem, background noice, it it not normal static noice, it is a digital white noice you hear, that changes in frequency, when you press a button on the steering wheel. I know i haven't installed the unit in the place BWM recommends in their manual (i have it right behind the Airco unit, and they advice to install it lower and vertical)
> next week I will try to change the possition, maybe it is picking up noice from the cpu in the airco)
> ...


Erik, does your noise vary accroding to whether the iPod backlight is on or not? Mine is not affected by the steering wheel controls - only by the hard disk activity (noise goes completely) or backlight (noise diminishes quite a bit)


----------



## ewolf (Dec 28, 2004)

John,

Indeed, I never noticed it before, but your statement is right (HD spinning no noise, backlight on less noise), the audio cables are picking up something from a data cable (I don't think the white cable from IPod to Adapter is internally shielded), when i use the line-out through the docking station with my home system, I hear nothing, but at that moment there is no data traffic on the connector of the IPod, so also no interferance. Question now is, is it inside the IPod or is it the cable ? I've read storys on the Net of people with the same problem who repleased their 3th Gen IPod with a 4th Gen IPOD, and the problem was gone.

Erik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi John

Thanks for that info. I have ordered a kit on the net from the same supplier you mentioned. I installed yesterday, and everything is working fine (once I worked out that I needed to disconnect the CD Changer), except that I also have noticed the noise bleed on the audio. I too installed it under the Climate Control Unit, not in the suggested location, and am keen to know whether re-siting the box will have an effect on this interference. Any update on this yet?

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hi John
> 
> Thanks for that info. I have ordered a kit on the net from the same supplier you mentioned. I installed yesterday, and everything is working fine (once I worked out that I needed to disconnect the CD Changer), except that I also have noticed the noise bleed on the audio. I too installed it under the Climate Control Unit, not in the suggested location, and am keen to know whether re-siting the box will have an effect on this interference. Any update on this yet?
> 
> Dan


Dan, no haven't been back to my fitter yet - hopefully will soon - let me know if you have any joy!

John


----------

